# Gas Hobs etc



## richtea (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi All
Can anyone suggest where I can see and buy reasonable Gas Hobs and Electric ovens in the Algarve as we have looked in England but found that the electrics are not interchangable between the UK and Europe.

Thanks

Richtea


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Any Worten or Radiopopular should be able to help you.
http://www.worten.pt/ProductList.aspx?oid=8|38&c=1015283


----------

